# pop3/imap-Server mit sasldb



## deiszner (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal einen Hinweis zu einem Howto - Courier pop/imap  oder Dovecot
pop/imap mit virtuellen Usern.

Allerdings sind die User  in der sasldb gespeichert, d.h. sie werden auch von
Postfix für smth-auth  genutzt.

Ich hab aber kein Howto dafür entdeckt - alle arbeiten nur mit  MySql.

Ich wollte aber gern bei meiner Lösung von MySql unabhängig  sein.

Vorschläge ?

gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2008)

Wir haben hier im Moment nur 2 Varianten des Postfix + Dovecot setups:

1) Die Postfix Konfiguration in den perfect server / perfect setup howtos authentifiziert postfix und courier oder Dovecot mittels sasl gegen /etc/password

2) Authentifizierung genen mysql.


----------

